# National Football League



## 911

Today, the Steelers and Browns tied at 21. You gotta’ be kidding me. For crying out loud. This is pro football, or at least I thought it was. Let the big boys play until we have a winner. 

Bring back sudden death, if this is how we’re going to play the game.


----------



## moviequeen1

I feel bad for long time Buffalo Bills fans, after the team got creamed by the Baltimore Ravens 47-3.According to our local paper,Bflo News,it was the worst opening game loss in the Bills history
I'm probably in the minority as a WNY resident who doesn't watch or care about the team ,I prefer college football,more exciting Sue


----------



## JimW

moviequeen1 said:


> I feel bad for long time Buffalo Bills fans, after the team got creamed by the Baltimore Ravens 47-3.According to our local paper,Bflo News,it was the worst opening game loss in the Bills history
> I'm probably in the minority as a WNY resident who doesn't watch or care about the team ,I prefer college football,more exciting Sue



As a lifelong Pats fan I'm well aware of how bad a team can be when the ownership isn't committed to winning and that seems to be the case with the Bills new owner. The Bills appear to be taking a page from the 70's and 80's Pats with a few big name players on the roster surrounded by a bunch of 2nd and 3rd stringers. The big names are just enough to put the bodies in the seats and hold the fan's interest, but not nearly enough to make it deep into the playoffs. I'm not sure why the Bills let Tyrod Taylor go without any viable  replacement at QB for him, they were a much better team with Taylor. I thought the Bills may have turned the corner after making the playoffs last year, but they did very little to improve in the offseason and when I saw they traded Taylor to the Browns and didn't replace him with anyone decent I just thought "same ole Bills".

When the Pats were so bad for so long most of us Pats fans all had a 2nd team that we would root for in the playoffs. My team was the Redskins.


----------



## DaveA

We've become spoiled as Patriots fans, over the last few years.  Sometimes on top but almost always "in the hunt".

Sadly, I think that even with the Krafts owning the franchise, when the Belechik/Brady combo breaks up, we may go back to being "middle of the roaders" again.  Like them or not, B/B have been a powerful combination and the Krafts have wisely provided a solid supporting cast.

IMHO the biggest disastrous move was sending Jimmy G to the 49ers. The Pats are one damaging hit (on Brady) away from oblivion.  Hoya has never cut it with any of the 10 teams that he's been with and after that   - - - - - - -?

In the meantime, we can enjoy them as they are.  Off to a good start at least. Just don't get excited and jump up on that repaired foot.


----------



## fmdog44

911 said:


> Today, the Steelers and Browns tied at 21. You gotta’ be kidding me. For crying out loud. This is pro football, or at least I thought it was. Let the big boys play until we have a winner.
> 
> Bring back sudden death, if this is how we’re going to play the game.



Agree. I was not aware ties were allowed.


----------



## fmdog44

It is curious how some teams never win it all. The Lions were good during the 50'sand maybe very early 60s. Buffalo nearly made it three straight years but never made it over the hump. Then there is NE.


----------



## JimW

DaveA said:


> We've become spoiled as Patriots fans, over the last few years.  Sometimes on top but almost always "in the hunt".
> 
> Sadly, I think that even with the Krafts owning the franchise, when the Belechik/Brady combo breaks up, we may go back to being "middle of the roaders" again.  Like them or not, B/B have been a powerful combination and the Krafts have wisely provided a solid supporting cast.
> 
> IMHO the biggest disastrous move was sending Jimmy G to the 49ers. The Pats are one damaging hit (on Brady) away from oblivion.  Hoya has never cut it with any of the 10 teams that he's been with and after that   - - - - - - -?
> 
> In the meantime, we can enjoy them as they are.  Off to a good start at least. Just don't get excited and jump up on that repaired foot.



We will probably never see the likes of a Brady/Belichik combo in the NFL again, things like this do not come around often. I do believe however that as long as the Kraft family owns the Pats, they will continue to be contenders in the league.

Dave not sure how much you like to read, but a few books I would highly recommend to any Pats/NFL fan are "Patriot Reign" & "Belichik & Brady", both written by Michael Holley. Patriot Reign gives an in depth look of all the things that go on behind the scenes, very educational of how a championship team is run. The 3rd is "Parcells A Football Life". I just finished the Parcells book, it's over 500 pages but gives great insight into Parcells and how he came to be the coach he was. It explains a lot of the things Belichik does because he learned under Parcells as his assistant for many years. It also reveals a few things about the Parcells/Kraft feud that took place in the 90's when Kraft bought the team that I never knew. The media made that feud out to be mainly Parcell's fault, but Kraft played a much bigger role in it than I originally thought.


----------



## JimW

Patriots looked rough yesterday, especially the defensive backs. They made Blake Bortles look like a Hall Of Fame QB.

Patrick Mahomes, QB of the Chiefs is on fire. He set a new NFL record throwing for 6 td's in their victory over the Steelers. 

I Love to see the whiney Steelers winless!!

Ryan Fitzpatrick looks to be reborn with Tampa Bay going 2-0 with 8td passes, beating two good teams in a row in the Saints and Eagles.

The Browns are knocking on the door for their first victory since December of 2016, but they keep finding ways to lose.


----------



## ClassicRockr

At least our Denver Broncos won...…..by 1 point, but that's good enough. No Bronco fans where we live. No wonder we are moving back to Colorado!


----------



## Buckeye

I quit watching NFL years ago.  It got way too tribal for me.  After every play, someone has to do their little ritual dance.  And after  TD?  Can't watch it.


----------



## JimW

ClassicRockr said:


> At least our Denver Broncos won...…..by 1 point, but that's good enough. No Bronco fans where we live. No wonder we are moving back to Colorado!



I'm surprised the Broncos went into the season with Case Keenum as their starter, but so far so good at 2-0.


----------



## Furryanimal

Great game yesterday between the Packers and Vikings.Glad the Packers didn't lose-but where did the Vikings find their kicker?And curses to NFL Gamepass for managing to chop the end of OT!Thankgoodness for RedZone!


----------



## JimW

Furryanimal said:


> Great game yesterday between the Packers and Vikings.Glad the Packers didn't lose-but where did the Vikings find their kicker?And curses to NFL Gamepass for managing to chop the end of OT!Thankgoodness for RedZone!



That was a good game, but the NFL needs to do away with ties. I was flipping back n forth between Packers/Vikings and Chiefs/Steelers, two good early games.


----------



## oldman

I went to Cleveland this past weekend to visit my relatives. On Saturday, my cousin’s husband, a few other of his friends and me went to the Indians-Tigers game, hoping that Cleveland would win and capture their third Division pennant in a row. The game was over after the first inning as the Indians scored ten, yes, ten runs. That inning alone took 50 minutes. 

Then on Sunday, we watched the Browns-Saints football game. The Brown’s kicker missed four different tries. I don’t know if Gonzalez (the kicker) still has a job or not.


----------



## JimW

The Pats have traded a conditional 5th round pick to the Browns for the much troubled but highly talented WR Josh Gordon. This will be interesting.


----------



## DaveA

JimW said:


> The Pats have traded a conditional 5th round pick to the Browns for the much troubled but highly talented WR Josh Gordon. This will be interesting.



If he really is talented and can behave himself, the Pats giving up a 5th round pick should be a god deal for them.  Time will tell, I guess??


----------



## JimW

DaveA said:


> If he really is talented and can behave himself, the Pats giving up a 5th round pick should be a god deal for them.  Time will tell, I guess??



I don't have my hopes up Dave, Gordon has shown he can't get his act together for any long period of time. But it certainly has the potential to be one of the best deals in Pats history if he can smarten up.


----------



## DaveA

Hoot N Annie said:


> I quit watching NFL years ago.  It got way too tribal for me.  After every play, someone has to do their little ritual dance.  And after  TD?  Can't watch it.



I'm with you regarding the self-congratulating ritual dances.  Especially the defensive backs when they manage to knock down a pass.  That's usually just before they allow 3 straight completions sometimes including a 50- 60 yard bomb!!


----------



## moviequeen1

I read in the paper the Cleveland Browns  won their 1st game of the season last night against the NYJets,happy for them


----------



## Camper6

fmdog44 said:


> Agree. I was not aware ties were allowed.



You have to remember, that there could be a game following so they have to honor the t.v. schedule.

I watched a game recently.  They do play one overtime period.  If it's still tied after the overtime then the tie stands.

Overtimes are kind of boring.  It's all about kicking field goals.


----------



## Camper6

DaveA said:


> I'm with you regarding the self-congratulating ritual dances.  Especially the defensive backs when they manage to knock down a pass.  That's usually just before they allow 3 straight completions sometimes including a 50- 60 yard bomb!!



There is a rule now about overproduction dancing after a touchdown and a fine.


----------



## Trade

Hoot N Annie said:


> I quit watching NFL years ago.  It got way too tribal for me.  After every play, someone has to do their little ritual dance.  And after  TD?  Can't watch it.



I haven't followed football for a while either. The last game I watched Joe Montana was quarterbacking for the 49er's.


----------



## StarSong

Furryanimal said:


> Great game yesterday between the Packers and Vikings.Glad the Packers didn't lose-but where did the Vikings find their kicker?And curses to NFL Gamepass for managing to chop the end of OT!Thankgoodness for RedZone!



  My son is a producer for The Red Zone.  I'll pass along your compliments!


----------



## Visexual

911 said:


> Today, the Steelers and Browns tied at 21. You gotta’ be kidding me. For crying out loud. This is pro football, or at least I thought it was. Let the big boys play until we have a winner.
> 
> Bring back sudden death, if this is how we’re going to play the game.



I, so, agree!  I was, actually, surprised when it ended a tie.  Heck, toss a coin if nothing else.


----------



## Camper6

Visexual said:


> I, so, agree!  I was, actually, surprised when it ended a tie.  Heck, toss a coin if nothing else.



Never a coin toss.  How about double or nothing the next time they play each other?


----------



## 911

Camper6 said:


> Never a coin toss.  How about double or nothing the next time they play each other?



I would prefer to see the head coach of each team duke it out to decide the winner. Now that would be something worth watching.


----------



## Camper6

It wouldn't be close because their bellies would get in the way.


----------



## JimW

Patriots got their butts handed to them by the Detroit Lions and former Def Coordinator Matt Patricia last night. After the gaffe in the Superbowl last year by Bill Belichick not playing his #2 cornerback Malcolm Butler for the whole game, which I think cost the pats that game and alienated a lot of his players, he's been on a bit of a downward spiral. Trading away Danny Amendola and picking a running back with their first pick in the first round was a huge mistake, they needed help elsewhere.

I'm happy to see Matt Patricia get his first win as an NFL head coach, even if it did come at the Patriots expense.


----------



## DaveA

Patricia was one of the good guys.  If they had to lose, glad it was him.  The Pats may snap out of it like they've done in the past but somehow I don't think it's going to happen.  A lousy defense and lousy pass blocking.  Either one can hurt a team but both will sink it!!


----------



## PopsnTuff

Was a great triumph on Sunday for the Redskins (my area team) winning 37-17 over the Packers who got sloppy, missed a few fumbles and overthrew three times....I get an itch to watch football every now and then as Ive always enjoyed the sport, having all brothers and uncles who taught me the game way back when  .... think I'll follow all their games as a dedicated fan I can pretend to be, lol....
Some years I only view Superbowl and half time show.....


----------



## JimW

DaveA said:


> Patricia was one of the good guys.  If they had to lose, glad it was him.  The Pats may snap out of it like they've done in the past but somehow I don't think it's going to happen.  A lousy defense and lousy pass blocking.  Either one can hurt a team but both will sink it!!



I think it's going to be a long season for the Pats this year Dave and I blame it all on Belichik for him putting his ego before the team and benching Butler in the Superbowl against the Eagles. I think he lost a lot of his veteran guys with that move including Brady and Gronk.



PopsnTuff said:


> Was a great triumph on Sunday for the Redskins (my area team) winning 37-17 over the Packers who got sloppy, missed a few fumbles and overthrew three times....I get an itch to watch football every now and then as Ive always enjoyed the sport, having all brothers and uncles who taught me the game way back when  .... think I'll follow all their games as a dedicated fan I can pretend to be, lol....
> Some years I only view Superbowl and half time show.....



Redskins used to be my 2nd favorite team back in the 70's and 80' when the Patriots were terrible. Loved the Hogs, Riggos Rangers and the Funbunch back then!


----------



## Elsie

I was flipping through T V channels, happened to come across a short scene of football players running onto the field & suddenly unexpectedly felt repulsed--but not by the honorable men football players who take a stand during the singing of the American National Anthem, but by the hypocrite 'wrong place, wrong time' kneelers.  I was actually surprised by my reaction.  Ah well. stupid is as stupid does--kneeling at that time and at that place anyway.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Redskins are 5 wins and 2 losses so far....Sunday's game was great...two interceptions by both teams (Cowboys) in the third quarter....
they're looking good this year....and I enjoy watching the game with the sound muted, lol....the stats at the bottom of the screen tell me everything


----------



## PopsnTuff

Redskins win over Jax 16-13....any predictions of who's predicted for the Superbowl?
[h=1]Simulations say title likely coming down to Saints, Rams, Patriots and Chiefs....[/h]


----------



## JimW

PopsnTuff said:


> Redskins win over Jax 16-13....any predictions of who's predicted for the Superbowl?
> *Simulations say title likely coming down to Saints, Rams, Patriots and Chiefs....*



I seriously doubt the Patriots will be there this year. The Pats are playing bad football and are lacking in offensive weapons. The offense has gotten older and slower without having any viable younger replacements. Their defense is very suspect as well.

My guess is either the Rams or Saints in the NFC vs. either the Chargers or Chiefs in the AFC. I wouldn't count out the Titans in the AFC.


----------



## oldman

I believe it was in 1998 when the Cardinals played in Dallas on opening day or early in the season. I had taken a flight from Washington, D. C. To Dallas and had no sooner got to the hotel when my phone rang. I saw that it was my Dispatcher and I immediately thought to myself, “This is not good. “ 

The Cardinals were to fly back to Phoenix that evening, but the Southwest jet had maintenance issues and would not be ready to fly until sometime Monday. United received a call and request if we could make the trip. It so happened that we had a B-757 sitting in Dallas that was unscheduled and ready to fly, so my Dispatcher asked if I would accommodate them and make the trip. I agreed, even though it was already around 5:00 p.m. I think it was a 4 o’clock game. 

I was really up for the trip thinking that I would be able to speak with the players and maybe get a few autographs. Yeah, right. No such luck. The majority, maybe all of them, just wanted to sleep or complain about their sore this and that. They really weren’t in the mood for conversation. But, they were polite and acted very professional while boarding.


----------



## oldman

I also wanted to add some commentary about the Rams and Chargers move to LA. I am aware that these two teams moving to LA is just a business decision. After all, LA has the second largest TV market and let’s be truthful here and acknowledge that the NFL teams make the majority of their money from TV and of course, corporate sponsorships. 

What really bugs me is that I read in a past ESPN magazine that the Rams are in charge of raising the money for building the new stadium, so they, like many of the NFL teams have decided to sell Personal Seat Licenses, or as they are commonly referred to as a PSL. The cost of each license that is being considered is $100,000.00. So, at this price, what does that mean to the average Joe? 

I would expect the Hollywood elites and those in the music business will have no problem paying the price for their PSL, but the poor guy that works down at the machine shop or over at the insurance office may certainly have an issue coming up with that kind of money just to buy the PSL, not to mention to have to also purchase game tickets, so that he can sit his butt in his over-priced seat. I guess for most of us, we will continue to buy our tickets from the brokers like StubHub. 

At times, it’s hard for me to believe that we, the people, are willing to fork out the money that we do just to watch a game that has none to very little affect on our day to day life. Wouldn’t the money that we spend to watch these over-paid athletes be better spent on other more important items such as education, finding cures for diseases, or helping the homeless and our Seniors? Personally, I do allow myself to buy tickets to one Steelers game per season and one NASCAR race per season. 

Thanks for for letting me rant.


----------



## StarSong

oldman said:


> I also wanted to add some commentary about the Rams and Chargers move to LA. I am aware that these two teams moving to LA is just a business decision. After all, LA has the second largest TV market and let’s be truthful here and acknowledge that the NFL teams make the majority of their money from TV and of course, corporate sponsorships.
> 
> What really bugs me is that I read in a past ESPN magazine that the Rams are in charge of raising the money for building the new stadium, so they, like many of the NFL teams have decided to sell Personal Seat Licenses, or as they are commonly referred to as a PSL. The cost of each license that is being considered is $100,000.00. So, at this price, what does that mean to the average Joe?
> 
> I would expect the Hollywood elites and those in the music business will have no problem paying the price for their PSL, but the poor guy that works down at the machine shop or over at the insurance office may certainly have an issue coming up with that kind of money just to buy the PSL, not to mention to have to also purchase game tickets, so that he can sit his butt in his over-priced seat. I guess for most of us, we will continue to buy our tickets from the brokers like StubHub.
> 
> At times, it’s hard for me to believe that we, the people, are willing to fork out the money that we do just to watch a game that has none to very little affect on our day to day life. Wouldn’t the money that we spend to watch these over-paid athletes be better spent on other more important items such as education, finding cures for diseases, or helping the homeless and our Seniors? Personally, I do allow myself to buy tickets to one Steelers game per season and one NASCAR race per season.
> 
> Thanks for for letting me rant.



To be fair, the PSL cost will range from $1,000 to $100,000.  More money, more perks.  https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...o-100000-at-new-l-a-stadium-chargers-cheaper/

I don't attend professional sporting events anymore with the exception of spring training and perhaps a motocross race.  Between the tickets themselves, the impossible-to-avoid "convenience fees" and service charges tacked onto those tickets, parking costs, and food concession prices, the price gouging is out of control.


----------



## oldman

StarSong said:


> To be fair, the PSL cost will range from $1,000 to $100,000.  More money, more perks.  https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...o-100000-at-new-l-a-stadium-chargers-cheaper/
> 
> I don't attend professional sporting events anymore with the exception of spring training and perhaps a motocross race.  Between the tickets themselves, the impossible-to-avoid "convenience fees" and service charges tacked onto those tickets, parking costs, and food concession prices, the price gouging is out of control.




It is really a shame the direction that pro sports has gone. At one time, players had loyalty to their fan base and would stay put, rather than go to another team for a few more dollars, but those days are over. It's now about take the money and run. Bryce Harper is looking to be the first player with a $400mil contract. Unbelievable!! Out of the top 20 highest paid MLB players, at last count, over 60% of them weren't even Americans. It's becoming a Caribbean League. 

I like watching the college players through their career and then being drafted and then making it to the big leagues. It "used to be" that the college kids competed against each other to get signed. Today, they have to compete against every player in every country that plays the sport of baseball. BASEBALL is no longer America's game!! Remember the old Chevrolet saying? "It's as American as baseball and apple pie?" I spent a few days in Costa Rica back in 2008 and went to a few baseball games. At each game, I noticed scouts sitting behind home plate with their guns and stop watches. I spoke with one scout from the Red Sox and asked him why we are drafting so many Caribbean players. He told me that it's now become the nature of the business. 

Down there, it seems as though all those kids do is play baseball. Only a few go to college. They get drafted, get a cut on their taxes here by claiming duel citizenship and take their money back home. Good gig, if you ask me. I have read that some have returned home with their riches and have helped their communities. They should. It's well known that 40% of those people live in poverty. They need help, but why is it that it's always the U.S. handing out the money? No other nation in this world, including China fork out the money to other countries and their citizens like the U.S.

Not only what I have already mentioned above, but MLB itself also invests millions and millions in baseball in the leagues in the Caribbean, such as the Dominican Republic. It's amazing how much money MLB spends in these countries while spending next to nothing here in the U.S. They build baseball academies to do what? Play baseball and hone their skills. Why not spend it here to do the same. Where does the money come from? US!! So, why shouldn't our kids be the benefactors? 

This needs to stop.


----------



## JimW

The average Joe has been priced out of sporting and entertainment events for quite some time now. I don't know where some of the people that are considered to be average Joes get the money to attend multiple events each year, especially a family with a couple kids.

This past summer the new Eagles band with Deacon Frey and Vince Gill came on tour in Mass, my wife and I were very interested in going. However once we found out that any decent seats within two sections of the stage were starting at $550 each not including any "handling fees" or taxes, we changed our minds and decided to stay home. At $1100 minimum just to walk in the door, then throw in dinner and parking we're looking at about $1250 - $1300 and that doesn't include any of the $13 beers they sell at the show. My wife and I could afford this if we really wanted to but it just doesn't make sense to us to pay that much money for a concert, we'd much rather spend our money on something more important to our lives. We have pretty much stopped going to any events altogether. There are some smaller venues that feature older bands for less money, every once in a while we'll go to one of these shows. A few years ago we saw Chicago at the Lynn Auditorium for $85 a seat and beers were only $5, that's much more reasonable. The show was great and we didn't feel like we were robbed in the process.


----------



## oldman

I paid $35.00 just to park my car at Yankee Stadium.


----------



## fmdog44

The guarantees are sickening. The Redskins QB Alex Smith has injured his leg and it may be a ceareer endinf injury but he gets $15,000,000 each year for the next two years. This is due to lawyers/agents cashing in one other people's talent.


----------



## oldman

Another issue that gets my goat is how much leagues such as the NFL and MLB get from sponsors like Under Armour and Nike. Also, the five networks that broadcast NFL games; ABC, CBS, FOX, ESPN and the NFL channel collectively pay about $20bil per season to broadcast games. 

The NFL is the richest sports league in the world. Thanks to the player’s bargaining union, players split about 50% of the TV revenue. Roger Goodell makes in excess of $40mil per year, plus the use of a private jet and guaranteed healthcare benefits for him and his family for life. All of this money is at the expense of the working man in one way or another. 

No no one will ever convince me that professional athletes are worth the money they are being paid. They get most of their salary from their share of the TV contracts, sponsorships and memorabilia with their name on it. 

Like I wrote earlier, this insanity must stop, but the question is, HOW? One way would be to turn the TV off on Sundays and stay home. Take the family away for the day or whatever, just don’t do anything to support the sports. 

Do do you think Aaron Rogers is worth $33.5mil per year for throwing a football? I know a very good heart doctor that has saved many lives and barely makes over one million dollars per year.


----------



## JimW

Well Bill Belichick, Tom Brady and the Patriots stepped up big time and have made their 9th Superbowl in 18 seasons, and their 4th Superbowl in the last 5 years, truly remarkable! The AFC Championship game against the Chiefs was one of the better games I've watched in a long time.

My Superbowl prediction: Tom Brady wins his 6th! Pats 38 Rams 24


----------



## Camper6

That sounds about right.

When it comes to salaries for sports you have to remember that you have to pay taxes and your career is short.

And if you get hurt it can be even shorter.

So the point in life is whatever you can negotiate, go for it.


----------



## moviequeen1

The Monday Nite football game between the LA Rams vs Kansas City City Chiefs  earlier this season was the Super Bowl for me,nothing else will compare to that game. Sue


----------



## Buckeye

I did watch parts of the two conference championship games, and was stunned at the missed call at the end of the Saints game.   So, I guess I will be rooting for the New Englands to win super bowl 53, since the Rams kinda backed into it.  Then I'll be watching golf until Ohio State football in the fall.


----------



## jujube

Did anyone watch the Pro Bowl last Sunday?  

The game, of course, means absolutely nothing, so nobody was going to take a chance on getting hurt.  They were "phoning it in" for sure, on an old Nokia flip-phone.  One player was actually taking selfies of himself on the field with his phone.  

By a "gentleman's agreement" last year, the Pro Bowl game is essentially a "two-hand touch game".  

And it was pouring down cold rain the entire time.

Whoopee!


----------



## PopsnTuff

19-16 Redskins (vs. Lions) win at their own stadium...finally another win.


----------



## jerry old

911:
Yep, one overtime only during regular games; in playoffs there are no limits
to overtime periods. In theory, during playoffs, they could play until players are exhausted and start over the next day.

Remember Chargers and KC-three overtimes in the 80's.

Ties in the regular season only confuse the conference standings.


----------



## Don M.

We went to the stadium a couple of times when we still lived in Kansas City, to see the Chiefs...but, that was years ago, when it was still affordable.  Now, between a seat in the "nosebleed" section, and the fees for parking, and a snack, a couple can easily drop $500 to attend a game.  Besides, trying to follow the action in the stadium is almost impossible....due to the distance from the action, and the uproar from the crowd.  Now that we've moved away from the city, all the Chiefs games are broadcasted on our local TV....for free....and we can actually follow the game action.


----------



## Old&InTheWay

Oh My dear Steelers..a win tomorrow against the Browns would make my snowy Day!


----------



## jerry old

Since I can't goggle the facts are somewhat incorrect

1951 (not sure)  Giant's were 9 games out of first place with twenty something games to go.
Dodgers dribbled away there lead and giants won the pennate 
(Did they have a playoff game, don't know, did not become a baseball fan until   1955)


----------

